
Ditch ad-based business model & build a better web, says inventor of Pop-Up Ads - dsr12
https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2014/08/advertising-is-the-internets-original-sin/376041/?single_page=true
======
Safety1stClyde
If Maciej Ceglowski's non-advertising business model is so profitable, why
does he need to set up begging campaigns like this:

[https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/431908798/send-idle-
wor...](https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/431908798/send-idle-words-to-
antarctica)

He claims he is making a lot of money from his ad-free website, and yet he
cannot afford to pay for his holidays by himself.

~~~
idlewords
You can both be profitable and set up "begging campaigns". I've never made a
secret of Pinboard revenue.

------
bradknowles
> Advertising is the original sin of the web.

I like that quote. I'm going to remember that.

~~~
omarchowdhury
_Intrusive, fraudulent_ advertising is the original sin of the web.

------
crispytx
"Investor Storytime"... I love it!

